# Travis"T-Bone"Turner / Bullzeye Archery , NY



## hemi&hoyt (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey all , just passin the word that T-Bone Turner will be at "Bullzeye Archery" in Bloomfield NY on SEPTEMBER 11th 2010 . Store is located at 6550 Routes 5&20 in Bloomfield NY 14469 . goona be a fun filled day Northeast Big Buck club will be on hand to score your mounts .Show will run from 10am-6pm . you dont want to miss this , its gonna be great . 585-657-7417:elch:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


I will be in a hard tree bowhunting whitetail


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hemi&hoyt. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bigsarg99 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wish I could be there to meet T Bone, You guys have a good time!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## hemi&hoyt (Jul 18, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks all for the great welcome . Yes i hope it is a great time , he is a hell of a guy !!! be back


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

